

The iPad: Unsubsidised, unaffordable, unloved? - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/14/ipad_subsidy/

======
yardie
Yes, so unloved that they are hardly in stock and some brave emiratis are
paying double the price to get a device that nobody wants.

